# Visa for indian who has travelled to israel



## niftyneurotic

Hi 

i have a question.

i am an indian and residing in india presently.

i have to to travel to israel for some official purpose in feb this year

i also have to travel to UAE and bahrain later in the year .

wanted to know will i face any issues in getting visa for UAE or Bahrain later - even if i apply for a visit/tourist visa.

early response shall be appreciated.

regds


----------



## niftyneurotic

hi all

its over a week .. and surprisingly no one has enough information to clear my doubt and problem!!!

wake up guys .. i need to have a response -- i m sure this wud help lot others as well!!!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

The best you can do is ask the Israelis not to stamp your passport at immigration - therefore keeping your passport "clean".

Or, get a second passport.

Generally speaking, having an Israeli stamp in your passport whilst travelling the ME/UAE is _not_ a good idea.

____________


May I also say that asking people to "wake up" is not a way to constructively engage conversation, let alone helpful advice. Your travel schedule is your problem, even from posting a week a go. Going to Israel and then to other parts of the ME takes time and preparation. 

Yet, in 20 seconds I found this:

(Note the advice for those with an Israeli passport or foreign passport with an Israeli stamp.)

UAE Visa Requirements - Guide to available visas for the UAE


----------



## CDN2012

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Yet, in 20 seconds I found this:
> 
> (Note the advice for those with an Israeli passport or foreign passport with an Israeli stamp.)
> 
> UAE Visa Requirements - Guide to available visas for the UAE


Lol, why would some wait a week for something they could do on their own in 20 secs.


----------



## niftyneurotic

CDN2012 said:


> Lol, why would some wait a week for something they could do on their own in 20 secs.


-------------------
thanks!!! 

i meant no offence ... friends
----------

Agreed 20 secs fine - good job done !!! but mate these are just the Guidelines .may or may not be followed!!! ---. .. i want to know from the people who have recently travelled to israel - whether they faced any particular issues -- while entering any of the gulf states and whether the officials at Israel still stamp visa on separate paper?

and i am ready to wait even more to get a convincing response - cant afford to gamble on that!!!

-------


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

Welcome to Israeli immigration; they will stamp your passport or they won't. That is the best 'guideline' you will get. No hard and fast rule if that is what you are waiting for. If so, you will be waiting a long time for someone to hand you an answer that you want to hear on a silver platter.

It's the same gamble in the gulf states and/or anywhere in the ME, if you have an Israeli stamp. They may arrest you or put you back on the plane. Maybe they won't. Personally, I think these officials are less forgiving than the Israelis (like having a Syrian or Iranian visa) - even if their policy is to allow people with stamped passports in. 

And seeing as though you asked, I lived in Israel for 3 and a half years and just travelled there for the recent and continuing fracas with the Iranians. I have 2 passports, just in case, and always ask them not to stamp it as I too have to travel regularly through the ME. They have stamped it when asked not to, twice.

So, as I said, you do not want to have an Israeli stamp in your passport when travelling through the ME. Either take the chance, because that is what it is, or get a second passport. Your decision, 'mate'.


End of story.


----------

